#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  [PIPESIM course] Single-phase gas flow simulation

## elwardipol1

This is our second PIPESIM course: Single-phase gas flow simulation.
It's a paid one ($10 USD), but, you can gain a free access to this one by enrolling our first course: Introduction to PIPESIM.
For more Information about these courses, reach our website at petroleum-software.teachable[DOT]com
And join the FB group for the first course at facebook[DOT]com/groups/1153239841421292/

Course overview:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

We'll be glad if we receive some feedback from you  :Smile: See More: [PIPESIM course] Single-phase gas flow simulation

----------


## Ohman

Which link face can i access

----------

